# William Christpher



## granfire (Dec 31, 2016)

2026 claimed another.....

Unforgettable as chaplain of the 4022....


----------



## Tames D (Dec 31, 2016)

granfire said:


> 2026 claimed another.....
> 
> Unforgettable as chaplain of the 4022....


Yes, he was good in the role as Chaplain. Will be missed.
I think you got all your numbers wrong


----------



## granfire (Jan 1, 2017)

yea....just off a shade...


----------

